# 1935 american flyer with lobdells



## Daddy-O (Aug 18, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120609607055


----------



## Daddy-O (Aug 21, 2010)

*VERY* close to hitting the reserve.


----------



## REC (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice one Steve. Looks like it's in pretty nice condition other than the invisi-bars. 
Wish I had the bucks to jump, but am sitting on another bid. Can't swing two right now!

Good luck, and I'll be watching from the sidelines.

REC (you may better know my alter ego - Rat Royale)


----------

